# Bigger V-Cubes



## yboy403 (Mar 25, 2010)

Would you buy a bigger V-Cube if they came out? I've heard they're working on 8, 9, 10 and 11 versions. Also, why or why not. 
P.S. I wouldn't right away, but I would move up once I mastered my 7 (i.e. then get 8, then 9, then 10, then 11). They'll probably be expensive though...
Yerachmiel


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 25, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> mastered



>_>


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> yboy403 said:
> 
> 
> > mastered
> ...



You know, like I actually know what I'm doing?

Yerachmiel
P.S. It's still in the mail from Amazon.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd gradually get all of them.


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 25, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I'd gradually get all of them.


Yeah, me too. Very gradually, though. Has the price of the 7 gone down since it was released?


Spoiler



P.S. How do you know you live in the same universe as me? 


Yerachmiel


----------



## Kian (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't imagine buying anything bigger than 7. I just don't care about the super big cubes much. I would certainly buy any 2, 3 or 4 verdes made, though.


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 25, 2010)

Kian said:


> I can't imagine buying anything bigger than 7. I just don't care about the super big cubes much. I would certainly buy any 2, 3 or 4 verdes made, though.



Darn, I forgot to include those in the poll. I'll make a new thread right now. So would I, if they got good reviews.
Yerachmiel


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 25, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> Has the price of the 7 gone down since it was released?



https://v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=259


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 25, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> yboy403 said:
> 
> 
> > Has the price of the 7 gone down since it was released?
> ...



iirc, it started at 45 euro.


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 25, 2010)

I know the price now, just not the price then.
Yerachmiel


----------



## blah (Mar 25, 2010)

Kian said:


> I just don't care about the super big cubes much.


What about big supercubes?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2010)

blah said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't care about the super big cubes much.
> ...



I like super big supercubes.  But I don't have any.


----------



## attomo (Mar 25, 2010)

v-cube-11 is back on the site now


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't even want a 7x7x7. I've not solved a 6x6x6 in months.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 26, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > yboy403 said:
> ...





yboy403 said:


> I know the price now, just not the price then.
> Yerachmiel



I just told you... 

This is the copy of my original order (#41) in 2008.

V-CUBE 5	V-CUBE 5	€25.00 1	€25.00
V-CUBE 6	V-CUBE 6	€39.00 1	€39.00
V-CUBE 7	V-CUBE 7	€48.00 1	€48.00
Subtotal:	€112.00
Shipping cost:	€32.96
Order processing cost:	€5.94

Total:	€150.90

So yeah, expesnive.


----------



## LNZ (Mar 26, 2010)

I would buy the 9x9 and 11x11 products for sure. And if they can fix the problems that have plagued the V-Cube 6, I might buy the 8x8 and the 10x10 products.


----------



## JasonD (Mar 28, 2010)

I would buy them all immediately.

I am not fast enough at the 6x6 and 7x7 yet to make them cubes I want to play with on a daily basis. The 5x5 seems perfect for me, since it involves pretty much all of the algorithms of the others, but I can do it fast enough to have fun doing it more than once (about 3.5 to 4 minutes per solve).

The higher cubes are just a very cool puzzle to tackle and solve, but nothing I would want to do over and over. It's just very cool to be able to solve something so complicated, even if it doesn't involve any more knowledge. Also the construction and mechanics of them impress me greatly. I'd want them even if I couldn't solve them.


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> Would you buy a bigger V-Cube if they came out? I've heard they're working on 8, 9, 10 and 11 versions. Also, why or why not.
> P.S. I wouldn't right away, but I would move up once I mastered my 7 (i.e. then get 8, then 9, then 10, then 11). They'll probably be expensive though...
> Yerachmiel


Why do you want to know if people want the bigger vcubes or not? its your decision any way dude.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> yboy403 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you buy a bigger V-Cube if they came out? I've heard they're working on 8, 9, 10 and 11 versions. Also, why or why not.
> ...



why do you care if the person who made the thread wants other people opinion?


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > yboy403 said:
> ...


why do you care if I want another persons opinion?


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > TCUBER said:
> ...



Why do you care if he cares if you want another persons opinion?


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


Why do you care that we are arguing if he cares that I want another persons opinion?


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > TCUBER said:
> ...



Why do the people reading this topic give a crap about your discussion?


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> yboy403 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you buy a bigger V-Cube if they came out? I've heard they're working on 8, 9, 10 and 11 versions. Also, why or why not.
> ...


I think it's a good question. My main answer would probably be that I just started cubing a few months ago, and still don't really know my way around different brands really well. By starting this thread, I can get an idea of any issues with current V-cubes (i.e. they're not adjustable, they're expensive, etc.) and also potential problems with future versions. This helps me make educated decisions when (if) the new ones are released. Starting threads with non-serious topics like this also helps me learn my way around the forums in a low-risk way. I could probably think of five other reasons given enough time. Bottom line: if you don't want to give your opinion, then don't.
Yerachmiel


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 29, 2010)

I would probably buy the 10x10x10 and maybe the 11x11x11. Just because the look insanely hard to solve to other people, while they're not 

No seriously, I would buy a bigger cube just as an addition to my collection. I see no point in speedsolving cubes bigger than 7x7x7 or maybe 8x8x8.


----------

